# No Linked Table tab found in PowerPivot window



## ashley8905 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi All,

I would like to link a pivot table with power pivot so that i just refresh the power pivot then everything is updated.
Unfortunately i not able to find the ribbon icon like the below mentioned. 


The Linked Tables tab is available on the PowerPivot ribbon under Table Tools, when you select a PowerPivot table that is linked to an Excel table. 


I've been suffering for this long and found no solution.Please help!Thanks!


----------



## SOQLee (Mar 14, 2016)

For Excel 2013.  In PowerPivot table view with the table selected:

STEP1:
Select from the menu the tab 'Home'---->'Existing Connections'
Existing Connections screen opens with the active table highlighted; select 'Edit'; the Edit Connection screen appears; select 'Browse' and find new data source. Close window.  

STEP2:
Then go back to the menu bar and select 'Design' tab -----> 'Table Properties'; the Edit Table Properties screen appears; find 'Source Name' select down arrow to find and refresh link to new data source; review selected columns that will be either overwritten or imported; Save and close window. Refresh all data.








ashley8905 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to link a pivot table with power pivot so that i just refresh the power pivot then everything is updated.
> Unfortunately i not able to find the ribbon icon like the below mentioned.
> ...


----------



## ashley8905 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi SOQLee,


Thanks for your response. Step 1 and Step 2 is on refreshing power pivot to be up to date from another file?
My concern is i have another pivot table on another sheet tab. I would like to connect the pivot table with power pivot which the data source on pivot table is from power pivot.
I would like to display data up to date on pivot table same as power pivot but I can't find a way to link them up. 
Appreciate if you can help again! Thanks! 



SOQLee said:


> For Excel 2013.  In PowerPivot table view with the table selected:
> 
> STEP1:
> Select from the menu the tab 'Home'---->'Existing Connections'
> ...


----------



## SOQLee (Mar 15, 2016)

You should be able to load/add your other pivot table to your Excel model using POWER QUERY ---> From Table

After adding your table to the model, you may need to review your table relationships in POWERPIVOT ---> Manage ---> Diagram View





ashley8905 said:


> Hi SOQLee,
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response. Step 1 and Step 2 is on refreshing power pivot to be up to date from another file?
> ...


----------

